# Remora Rigs.....



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Was talking Fishing Smack at Work recently when the wonderful Remora came up...
I thought this suggestion for controlling the nuissance fish was creative. Suspend a old baited leader under a baloon and toss it to him when he shows up... Was told you could watch him drift off while playing with his new toy and get back to fishing without continusly racing your bait past him all afternoon.......................



What other methods have you heard of to prevent the Hook up to Keep you from dealing with the Post Hook up ideas???............


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Keep a bait for them handy.*

Catch the Remora and use it for cut bait. Cut Remora is super tuff and stays on well. Great Triggerfish bait.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bait*

I don't doubt they will work as bait but I couldn't get pass the smell they smell like they are rotten on the inside


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

choot em


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Catch them, stick them to the side of the boat. They make great hull decorations when your headed to the barn!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Give them your old rusty hooks...two at a time. Tie two old hooks together with a 12" piece of 20-30lb mono, tip them with squid, cut bait, hot dog, turd...whatever they'll eat and toss it over. Two of the shitsuckers will be locked together in holy matrimony until death do they part. Unless one eats both, then he's got two rusty hooks stuck in his throat. Stupid-ass ramoras.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> Give them your old rusty hooks...two at a time. Tie two old hooks together with a 12" piece of 20-30lb mono, tip them with squid, cut bait, hot dog, turd...whatever they'll eat and toss it over. Two of the shitsuckers will be locked together in holy matrimony until death do they part. Unless one eats both, then he's got two rusty hooks stuck in his throat. Stupid-ass ramoras.


Yak, that's the funniest post I've EVER read on the forum. Maybe I just need to go lie down.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

we usually have 3 or more at boat always, hate them never saw that many till last few years


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't put balloons in the water to drift off, a sea turtle will most likely eat them thinking it's a man o war and die terrible death. I have been known to shoot those nasty remoras...


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone ever try to bowfish for them?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Don't put balloons in the water to drift off, a sea turtle will most likely eat them thinking it's a man o war and die terrible death. I have been known to shoot those nasty remoras...


 
Good Point....................


----------

